# مادة الكابتون



## aerospace engineer (19 أبريل 2006)

تتسبب هذه المادة المستعملة لعزل الوصلات في الكثير من الحوادث الجوية منها سادس اسوءحادث في العالم التي قتل فيها 301 شخص و حادثة السويس اير عام 1998 التي ترتب عليها موت 229 شخص.

الماددة مشتقة من بوليميد عطري بمجرد ان يحدث شورت تتحول الى كاربون موصل للكهرباء و يبدأ بالاشتعال كما تحترق السيجارة او عصاة اللحام, مما يعطب الانظمة المختلفة داخل الطائرة.

هذه المادة ممنوعة من الاستعمال على طائرات بوينج منذ عام 1992 الا انها لا زالت تستعمل في طائرات الاير باص. 40% من الطائرات الموجودة اليوم تستعمل هذه المادة بالرغم اخطارها.

بالاضافة الى خاصية الاشتعال المتصل arc tracking المادة قابلة لتحلل و لها خاصية امتصاص الماء.

تستعمل المادة من الاساس لخفة وزنها و لكن مساوئها تفوق حسناتها.

من الحوادث التي تسببت فيها المادة:

1985: خطوط الطيران الملكية البريطانية, ب-757

1998: خطوط اميركان يونايتد, ب-767

1990: خطوط الطيران الفليبينية, ب-737

1996: الخطوط الهولندية

1991: خطوط الدلتا

و ايضا المادة مسؤولة حادثة طيران عام 1980 تابعة للخطوط السعودية حيث تفحم 301 شخص داخل الطائرة.


----------



## كالاسد (19 أبريل 2006)

شكرا على هالمعلومات المفيده


----------



## SG-4 (20 أبريل 2006)

this is first time i heared one of saudi aircraft burened .thanx for that information


----------



## almutaz (20 أبريل 2006)

*Saudi TriStar*

Dear Aerospace Engineer
Please check the link below is it the one you are talking about
http://www.aviation-safety.net/database/record.php?id=19800819-1&lang=en


----------



## aerospace engineer (21 أبريل 2006)

الزميل المعتز, نعم هذه هي الطائرة. شكرا لك على الوصلة, من المؤسف ان تتسبب اشياء بسيطة في موت مئات الافراد.


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (22 أبريل 2006)

شكرا على المعلومه


----------



## hassaw (26 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة لكن يا ريت مزيد عن مميزات هذه المادة واماكن استخدامها في الطائرات


----------

